
Coronavirus Outbreak: How Bad Will It Be? - rrauenza
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/02/how-bad-will-the-coronavirus-outbreak-be/#slide-1
======
bsaul
What i don’t understand is what makes this particular type of virus potentialy
more dangerous / likely to mutate into something dangerous, than any other flu
?

We don’t see this level of alarmism very often, and yet there are wordlwide
epidemics of flus and other type of virus every year...

